# Problema con alternador de lancha



## boludes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hola amigos, tengo un problema con el alternador de una lancha, necesitaría saber que puedo conectarle al rectificador para que limite el voltaje de carga a 14V y no se exceda de ese voltaje.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2008)

Si la lancha posee arranque electrico con bateria ya debe tener un regulador de tension a 14,4 V  (+o-) si esto es excesivo, puede armarte un regulador de tension externo, pero este necesita unos 2,5 a 3 V de caida interna para trabajar.

¿ Que cosa quieres alimentar con los 14V ?


----------



## boludes (Feb 18, 2008)

el detector de peces, el tacometro, y otras cosas adicionales, lo que pasa es que mientras mas acelera, mas carga la bateria y mas manda corriente a los relojes y demas cosas que tiene, como puedo generar ese regulador de tensión?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2008)

Primero hay que conocer el consumo que tienes.
Ve sumando: Radio CD, ecosonda, relojes, Etc cuando conoscas el consumo total se puede inventar algo.

Por otro lado, si tu motor carga en exceso, no seria mala idea que lo lleves a un electricista que te verifique si el regulador de tension del motor funciona OK

Ahora que pienso, no me contestas si tu lancha tiene arranque electrico con bateria.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 19, 2008)

seguramente tu regulador esta en corto, doy por sentado que es un motor grande y tiene un generador tipo dinamo o alternador, a los cuales se le aplica un volaje a uno de los bobinados, alguno le dicen inductor otros campo otros exitador  valla saber que nombre tiene, con el cual se regula la tensión que entrega el alternador, si tu regulador esta en corto o funcionando mal.  la tensión se dispara demaciado alta aveces a valores peligroso (para algunos aparatos) si lo podes identificar seguramente es el cable mas fino que sale o entra jaja  del alternador  ponele una lamparita en serie y decime que hace cuando aceleras.

Saludos y suerte.


----------

